# Mount Snow - 4.9.13



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *4.9.13

*Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Snow

*Conditions: *cloudy but warm, sunny in the afternoon. some wind

*Trip Report: *
I let the weather forecast on Sunday stop me from skiing and it was a mistake so i did a make up day today.    Drive up was sunny and clear skies until I got off 91 and headed west. By the time i got to the mountain it was grey and gusty winds.  I noticed the Bluebird was not moving :-/

Turns out gusts at the peak were too much so the summit was on wind hold  as was North Face.   They started up Ego Alley lift to provide as much skiing as possible.   I don't know the actual temp but it was pretty warm considering there was no sun. a little too much wind to ski in just a Tshirt so i wore my shell.  

Snow conditions were very good.  Warm enough that the snow was soft but cool enough that the snow wasn't heavy. I Skied just about everything i could reach from the Ego Ally lift.  I ventured over to Carithia and hit Fools Gold, the snow was much softer over there.

after a quick lunch I came out to find the sun breaking through.  The winds calmed and by 2:00 they'd opened up the Quad to the top.  North Face remained closed.  


CSC discount ticket - $36  

Grey morning:
Ego Alley






Lodge 





Exhibition








came out from lunch to see some blue skys, kind of cool how it transitions from sunny to cloudy sky 






Sun took over in the afternoon:





Valley looking bright






Snowdance:






Canyon (i think)


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like a nice day - no problems with crowds !


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *4.9.13
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Snow
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you! 

Great to see the snow holding up! Me and the family had an awsome 3 hours of perfect corn bliss on Monday morning before the call of kids soccer practices in CT had us heading South!  Can't wait for what more and more based on some comments on the Mount Snow passholders site today will likely be closing weekend coming up :-(  

Unless the crowds are solid (read as at least someone on basically 3 out of every 4 chairs heading up with a good amount of day tickets) they'll send up the last chair of the season about 4PM this coming Sunday for lack of crowds, not lack of snow


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2013)

snow coverage is insane, i hope they get peeps to show up and stay open longer.



> _South Bowl - I KNOW!_ :wink:


 yeah, that makes sense. i was trying to remember where i skied in the afternoon. forgot i took 1 run to the left off ego ally before hitting the quad.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm actually kind of surprised that they are open this week.  IMHO, it would have made more sense for them to close, at least T-Th and then reopen for Fri-Sun....and then repeat for the weekend of the 20th!!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 10, 2013)

I was there yesterday too...but briefly. After a few laps and no summit access, decided to call it day.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I was there yesterday too...but briefly. After a few laps and no summit access, decided to call it day.


bummer... i got there just after 10 when they shutdown the bluebird.  by the time i booted up and got my ticket ego was running.  i was pleasantly surprised that they opened the summit at the end of the day, by 2 i'd have figured they would just ride out the day as-is.

place was eerily empty. as soon as the top opened i skied to canyon area because nobody had been there all day. i had the only  tracks down snowdance at 2:30


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2013)

Mount Snow just announced that they're open through AT LEAST next Monday! Plus, if you've got kids off on vacation next week, next Monday is a "youth pay their age day" with adult tixs for $39! Only the Bluebird and Nitro Express lifts will be spinning!  Get out and get at at it!!


----------



## vcunning (Apr 10, 2013)

Be and my boys will be there!  Only running the Bluebird and Nitro?  What a shame (note sarcasm)


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2013)

And ski both this Saturday and Sunday for 65$ total, awesome price, hope to hear trip reports.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2013)

They have been having problems with Bluebird.  We were there last Friday and it was not operating due to mechanical issues - so i was told!  Grand Summit worked fine for me!  It seemed like there was a lot of snow left and we had a great time there!  It was a first for our family more or less (I went there many moons ago prior to having a family)!  We will return for sure!

BTW it was like a ghost town on Friday too!  Every trail we went down we had to ourselves, with the exception of a couple runs in the morning on Exibition and Long John.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> And ski both this Saturday and Sunday for 65$ total, awesome price, hope to hear trip reports.



You'll have to wait till Monday!


----------



## skifree (Apr 11, 2013)

Kmart  with the men this weekend then kids day Monday @ snow 

Hope this season never ends    . It might not.


----------

